# Lakeland Sage Guarantee - Another satisfied customer



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

I bought my Sage Barista Express in March 2018 and it has performed pretty well since over the last two and a bit years. (It's now June 2020). However, sometime over the last year the shot timer stopped working (faulty flow meter, maybe) but it didn't matter too much becuase I was timing the extraction anyway. Something niggled at me and I decided that it should matter that the machine wasn't 100% functional so I emailed Sage about sending me a replacement flow meter which I offered to install myself. No reply - not even an acknowledgement of receipt of my email.

Drawing a blank with Sage, I emailed Lakeland as it was in the third and last year of its guarantee. Lakeland suggested immediate return of the machine and promised a new replacement. Later, they checked back to see if I did want a replacement or perhaps a refund. Missing an opportunity(!), I confirmed that I'd like a replacement. There was a little delay getting a returns label to print for the carrier, down to staff working as best they could from home during Covid19, but the courier eventually collected the faulty machine on a Thursday and by the Saturday morning the new replacement machine had arrived.

This experience suggest that I should source all my appliance needs at Lakeland if possible because their service levels are unusually impressive. Something to consider if you're in the market for a any of the Sage coffee machine range?


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

Lakeland are amazing for customer service. I'm a marketer and wrote a piece about creating unique selling points for online stores - I covered Lakeland for exactly this reason. Their customer service is their selling point.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just bought my Smart Grinder Pro from Lakeland. It was £199 whereas it was £175 in Curry's. I saw on their website that they offer price matching, so went ahead and purchased it from Lakeland and then sent them an e-mail requesting the price match with a link to the item on the Curry's website. They replied and said that they don't do retrospective price matching which was a little frustrating as this is how it works with John Lewis. Shame, but at least I've got the 3 year guarantee on the appliance


----------

